# Big Al's - Secret promo for 25% off - FLASH25 (expired Oct 23)



## dlogan` (Feb 9, 2015)

Just got an insider word about a promo code ya'll might want to know about...

bigalspets.ca

Save 25% on total order over $100
Code: *FLASH25* 
Valid today until Saturday (Oct 23)

Excludes MAP items and Purchase has to be equal to or greater than $100. Try it out - it works! They never discount this massively!

MAP items excluded are AquaIllumination, EcoTech Marine, Aquascape , Red Sea- might be others... but it should be valid on most everything else, as long as order shows over $100 value, it applies at checkout. Try it out and see!

They're not promoting this externally but it's legit!


----------

